# Turning a Hand Drill into a Drill Press? Has Anyone seen this in the USA?



## viper69

This is exactly what I'm looking for. Has anyone seen this in the USA? I don't need a bench drill press, nor a floor standing one.





Also here is a link to a company in the UK which sells something similar for some reason I cannot seem to find this in the states.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ds2-drill-stand


----------



## shebeen

Here's something similar, although it doesn't look nearly as well made and it may not accept a drill driver:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milescra...-Model-1097-10970003/100507168#specifications

For a Dremel tool, there's this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-R...6?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-drill%2Bpresses#.UqHIU-IucW4

And then, there's this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...4?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-drill%2Bpresses#.UqHHv-IucW4

Personally, I'd put the money towards a actual bench drill press, but you need a sturdy bench to (permanently) put the thing (and you need the money  )


----------



## Silberrücken

LOVE the one for Dremels! I'll have to look into that one. Thanks for the link, shebeen! :worship:


----------



## SamuraiSid

I was very unimpressed with the Dremel Drill Press Adapter. It wouldnt hold my drill properly, so I exchanged it for a different one and had the same issue. I know you say you dont need/want a real drill press, but its almost christmas. You should be able to find one on boxing day for around $50-75


----------



## viper69

SamuraiSid said:


> I was very unimpressed with the Dremel Drill Press Adapter. It wouldnt hold my drill properly, so I exchanged it for a different one and had the same issue. I know you say you dont need/want a real drill press, but its almost christmas. You should be able to find one on boxing day for around $50-75


I don't have a BENCH to mount a table top drill press on. I don't need it for my purposes either.

---------- Post added 12-07-2013 at 02:26 AM ----------




shebeen said:


> Here's something similar, although it doesn't look nearly as well made and it may not accept a drill driver:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milescra...-Model-1097-10970003/100507168#specifications
> 
> For a Dremel tool, there's this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dremel-R...6?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-drill%2Bpresses#.UqHIU-IucW4
> 
> And then, there's this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-...4?N=/Ntk-All/Ntt-drill%2Bpresses#.UqHHv-IucW4
> 
> Personally, I'd put the money towards a actual bench drill press, but you need a sturdy bench to (permanently) put the thing (and you need the money  )


Thanks. I've seen all 3. I found 2 actually, one in the USA, and one in the UK. Ironically with shipping and VAT the one in the UK was about $106.00 YET, the one in the USA was $276.00 w/out shipping!!!!


----------



## Galapoheros

I don't understand, you don't need a drill press but you're looking for a drill press setup using a hand drill, they both sit on a bench and both don't need to be secured to a bench, it's an option.  Are you going to use the adapter for something else instead of putting a drill in it?


----------



## viper69

Galapoheros said:


> I don't understand, you don't need a drill press but you're looking for a drill press setup using a hand drill, they both sit on a bench and both don't need to be secured to a bench, it's an option.  Are you going to use the adapter for something else instead of putting a drill in it?


I'd be using the adapter just for my hand drill. I don't need a true drill press case closed, there's nothing to understand. I need X, not Y :biggrin:


----------



## Galapoheros

But they are both Xs ...or Ys depending on your point of view lol.  I looked around for adapters but I didn't come across one that was inexpensive.  Strange that they are so expensive when a person can get a smaller press cheaper(?)  It's prob why they are kind of hard to find, not worth making.  I saw a hand drill, not motorized for 95!, that's ridiculous.


----------



## viper69

Galapoheros said:


> But they are both Xs ...or Ys depending on your point of view lol.  I looked around for adapters but I didn't come across one that was inexpensive.  Strange that they are so expensive when a person can get a smaller press cheaper(?)  It's prob why they are kind of hard to find, not worth making.  I saw a hand drill, not motorized for 95!, that's ridiculous.



Thanks man..yeah it has to be a small market. But someone who needs one like a couple times a year, you'd think there would be more customers wanting that, and not some drill press. I looked at a bunch of those, they all exceed my needs. I'm off to eBay I guess.


----------



## Galapoheros

I think it's because presses are built for precision, I think the adapter isn't popular because people will question the precision of a hand drill mounted in an adapter.  On top of that, presses look to be cheaper than an adapter so people go ahead and by the press along with their hand drill.


----------



## viper69

Galapoheros said:


> I think it's because presses are built for precision, I think the adapter isn't popular because people will question the precision of a hand drill mounted in an adapter.  On top of that, presses look to be cheaper than and adapter so people go ahead and by the press along with their hand drill.


I found exactly what I was looking for, only the company discontinued it due to low market demand a few years ago. How frustrating to find need of a tool, only to discover that a few years it was around, and now it's not..this SUCKS.

They make 2 other versions, but are only located in Europe. It's eBay or nothing. You are right about precision. I'm not drilling holes in pocket watches though haha. They have mini-presses for that!


----------



## Stan Schultz

viper69 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for. Has anyone seen this in the USA? I don't need a bench drill press, nor a floor standing one. ...


You may have better luck going to a dealer or manufacturer of the electric drill you have in mind. More often than not, drill stands are custom made to fit specific makes and models of drills. The one-size-fits-all models may or may not fit your drill. And, a loose or sloppily made stand can be a real health hazard!

Also, check out:

*[url]http://www.sears.com/search=drill%20stand?levels=Tools*[/url]


Hope this helps.


THE "OTHER" CNN EFFECT:

CNN Reporter:  "Senator Herefull, what do you think of the plague of tarantulas in India last month?"

Herefull: "Oh, I love the Pakistani people. We sent them a lot of money last year."

CNN Reporter:  "No, Senator. I'm talking about tarantulas in India."

Herefull: "Oh I love them too. I prefer tartar sauce, but my wife prefers cocktail."


----------



## viper69

Pikaia said:


> You may have better luck going to a dealer or manufacturer of the electric drill you have in mind. More often than not, drill stands are custom made to fit specific makes and models of drills. The one-size-fits-all models may or may not fit your drill. And, a loose or sloppily made stand can be a real health hazard!
> 
> Also, check out:
> 
> *[url]http://www.sears.com/search=drill%20stand?levels=Tools*[/url]
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks Stan, DeWalt doesn't make one..SO ebay it is. I agree on the one size fits all issue. I bought a Sears one on eBay, it's older, in great shape. Will it work..we'll find out. If not, I can either return it or sell it. The base plate alone which isn't made anymore by Sears is worth more than the stand. Hard to believe but true.

I know the Wolfcraft one I was seeking that was made about 6 years ago or so would work with mine as I saw someone on the net using it w/my drill. Oh well...frustrating for sure. I just don't need one of those table top drill presses for my purpose and frequency of use. Plus, I may move, and they are heavy, don't feel like paying to move one, nor may I have the space for one in the future, despite their small footprint. Picture this, a lamp on the end table or a drill press in the dining room.


----------



## Introvertebrate

I'd be tempted to improvise something out of scrap wood.  I did a search for DIY drill presses, but everything I see is way more complicated than what I've got in mind.


----------



## jhoagland

I'm curious. What do you plan to do with it? If I know what you are trying to do, I may be able to help with out you incurring a needless expense. I am a builder/carpenter/craftsman for close to 30 years. There are more than a couple of ways to skin a cat.


----------



## viper69

jhoagland said:


> I'm curious. What do you plan to do with it? If I know what you are trying to do, I may be able to help with out you incurring a needless expense. I am a builder/carpenter/craftsman for close to 30 years. There are more than a couple of ways to skin a cat.


I was thinking it would be easier to use a hole saw bit with a press so there's even cutting through acrylic, whereas if I hold it, I might be more likely to crack it because manually I'm less likely to be perpendicular to the cutting plane. I haven't worked with acrylic, hence my quest. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jhoagland

viper69 said:


> I was thinking it would be easier to use a hole saw bit with a press so there's even cutting through acrylic, whereas if I hold it, I might be more likely to crack it because manually I'm less likely to be perpendicular to the cutting plane. I haven't worked with acrylic, hence my quest. Thanks for asking!


Excellent! How big a diameter? I would say for an inch and under just use a bit made for steel to make your holes. Larger than that, yes, hole saw is the way to go. I would use a diamond encrusted bit for that though. Or, I've had good luck running the drill backwards to score the surface of gelcoats on boats and tubs. Then, if possible come from the other side once you reach the half way point through the thickness. The most important thing as always is let the tool do the work. Don't press to hard. Don't worry about trying to stay square with the material either. A slow wobble would be more productive. Practice on a throw away piece if you have one.

Oh, drill speed on low.


----------



## Introvertebrate

Sorry.  Disregard.  I never went to the second page.


----------



## viper69

jhoagland said:


> Excellent! How big a diameter? I would say for an inch and under just use a bit made for steel to make your holes. Larger than that, yes, hole saw is the way to go. I would use a diamond encrusted bit for that though. Or, I've had good luck running the drill backwards to score the surface of gelcoats on boats and tubs. Then, if possible come from the other side once you reach the half way point through the thickness. The most important thing as always is let the tool do the work. Don't press to hard. Don't worry about trying to stay square with the material either. A slow wobble would be more productive. Practice on a throw away piece if you have one.
> 
> Oh, drill speed on low.


Thanks for the tips on the type of bit. I looked last night at Home Depot (not exactly a real hardware store in my opinion) and they had 2 types, I'll take a look again. I did buy a test piece that I could practice on however.

To help you understand what Im looking to do, here's a video of exactly what I'll be doing. He does it manually, and it works fine for him, but he's done quite a bit too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFH1IDXAkNU

I wish I had your building experience w/out a doubt with reptiles and Ts, it's super helpful!!


----------



## jhoagland

Good video. That is very thin plastic and he's burning rather than cutting through it. He was drilling into the side of it and I could tell it would be easy to place a block of wood inside it. Keep the wood tight to the cutting surface and that would go a looooong way making it easier to drill. The plastic could not flex causing binding of the blade. Find a finer tooth saw than what he has. Even if you spent 50 bucks on a diamond hole saw, it would be cheaper by far than any press. Keep the surface wet for an even better cut. BTW, thanks again for your suggestions on the other thread.


----------



## viper69

jhoagland said:


> Good video. That is very thin plastic and he's burning rather than cutting through it. He was drilling into the side of it and I could tell it would be easy to place a block of wood inside it. Keep the wood tight to the cutting surface and that would go a looooong way making it easier to drill. The plastic could not flex causing binding of the blade. Find a finer tooth saw than what he has. Even if you spent 50 bucks on a diamond hole saw, it would be cheaper by far than any press. Keep the surface wet for an even better cut. BTW, thanks again for your suggestions on the other thread.


Yeah the acrylic boxes are thin. OH really, more melting it than cutting it, interesting.  You recommend a block of wood to make it easier, how does it make it easier? I read that elsewhere on a home site, but the writer didn't say why haha. Is it to minimize the flexing of the acrylic and thus cracking due to the binding you mentioned? That's the only thing I can think of. I've only drilled holes in wood, with normal bits, so a bit out of my comfort zone in this project haha, despite how simple it is. Plus, I hate breaking non-scrap materials that I bought.

The tough part will be finding a diamond hole saw with small teeth, that way it doesn't rip the plastic. The Milwaukee ones I saw recently seem to have large teeth for the type of task I want the tool to do.

This is what I saw (not including the bit) http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-2-in-Bi-Metal-Hole-Saw-49-56-9624/202327750#specifications

In keeping it wet, I learned that's to reduce the heat due to friction and thus melting of the acrylic (you can see melting in his video, no big deal there). What liquids would you recommend, would water be good enough?

I saw some diamond hole saws last night. I will check them out before I buy and probably relay what I learned here or PM you.


You are quite welcome on the other post. That's why we are here, to help each other. Which reminds me...there's another forum you should check out for ideas on canopies. Head over to the dendroboard.com It's a very large tree frog community. The owners there build far more elaborate vivariums for tree frogs, usually dart frogs, than I have found on this forum. Those people build a lot canopies for their lights, fans etc. Off the top of my head, there are 2 guys I can think which have done some building. One guy did a great build for a large T. blondi tarantula, which included a misting system. I'm fairly sure he can offer you some pointers as he offered to me.

And, there's another guy who has a long thread for his vivarium build on here, including computer fans in the canopy. I can't remember either screen name. I need to find them and PM you.


----------



## stewstew8282

harbor freight...picked up a drill press for $50 bucks, $11 for a 2" forstner bit... and these are the holes it made...super clean..(used a baking soda water mix to prevent heat build up & the fuzzies are the other side of the paper...)

now to figure out a way to make a stable "mitre" type box to cement it together. (3 sided box to square up your acrylic)


----------



## viper69

stewstew8282 said:


> used a baking soda water mix to prevent heat build up & the fuzzies are the other side of the paper


Baking soda? Hmm..how does that help prevent heat build up..interesting...What was the "mix" made of, the proportions etc.??


----------



## shebeen

viper69 said:


> Baking soda? Hmm..how does that help prevent heat build up..interesting...What was the "mix" made of, the proportions etc.??


Here's a good guide for working with acrylic.  It includes a section on drilling and drilling/cooling lubricants.

http://www.bcae1.com/plexi.htm


----------



## viper69

shebeen said:


> Here's a good guide for working with acrylic.  It includes a section on drilling and drilling/cooling lubricants.
> 
> http://www.bcae1.com/plexi.htm


Thank you, I thought I had this bookmarked, but I don't, OR I do, but not in the right folder. I have it in my T folder now...Thanks!


----------



## stewstew8282

and seeing how EASY baking soda/water is to clean up vs oil...because it gets flung EVERYWHERE lol...

but yea after a LOT of googling i came across that bcae site...soo detailed...lub it


----------



## viper69

stewstew8282 said:


> and seeing how EASY baking soda/water is to clean up vs oil...because it gets flung EVERYWHERE lol...
> 
> but yea after a LOT of googling i came across that bcae site...soo detailed...lub it



Haven't tried that yet. But I did use 50:50 Palmolive/Water - worked perfect for small Acrylic boxes. No more melted plastic on the bit!


----------

